# AMT Star Trek Fiber Optic kit drill bits



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Anybody know a source to get replacement drill bits for the amt fiber optic kits?


thanks


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

MegaHobby carries small diameter bits:

https://www.megahobby.com/categories/tools-supplies/drills-and-bits.html


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

This is where I get my bits. I find they have the best price, especially for .25mm fibers. I usually buy them by the box.

End mill,Carbide drill bits,CNC tools, Micro Drill Bits,engraving bit,HSS Drill,router bit,Pin Vise,Model drils,Jewelry Bit,MOdel RailRoad,Model Airplane,Model Ship,Carburetor tuning,Carb Tuning,Jet Drill,


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

I guess I actually bought them off Ebay. This is one size but you could search their store for the sizes you need. 

50 Pieces #78 0.40mm .016" Solid Carbide Drill Bits


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I never got that kit, boy it would have been super helpful back when I first tried to follow along with the 'Star Fleet Assembly Manuals'! 

My question is, did AMT use an 'off the shelf' drill and bits, or did they make their own which, naturally, would prove to be incompatible with regular pin vise drillbits? Because that stuff happens, ya know.


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a kit that says it includes fiber optics. It's stashed away but I think its the 'D'. Is This the kit spoken about. I would be surprised if they include drill bits with a kit. A while back I was sorting through the kits and forgot I even had the kit. They were stored in a closet under the stairs and moved them all under the bench and I don't want to dig them out to find out.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Steve H said:


> I never got that kit, boy it would have been super helpful back when I first tried to follow along with the 'Star Fleet Assembly Manuals'!
> 
> My question is, did AMT use an 'off the shelf' drill and bits, or did they make their own which, naturally, would prove to be incompatible with regular pin vise drillbits? Because that stuff happens, ya know.


Amt included a battery operated mini drill with a push on bit that was embedded in plastic, the bit itself is very small and broke very easily. In reissues of the kits they included 2 bits and an order form to order more if necessary.


I have a pin vise with some smallish bits, but just thinking about all those holes makes my hand cramp up.


The kit I'm working on is "The Enterprise Incident"


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

John F said:


> Amt included a battery operated mini drill with a push on bit that was embedded in plastic, the bit itself is very small and broke very easily. In reissues of the kits they included 2 bits and an order form to order more if necessary.
> 
> 
> I have a pin vise with some smallish bits, but just thinking about all those holes makes my hand cramp up.
> ...


See? Called it. 

Those tiny bits are troublesome. It's hard to find a motorized drill that has a chuck that necks down enough to hold such bits. Even my wonderful Tamiya 'build it' drill won't take those tiny bits. 

Others may have a better solution that doesn't involve hundreds of Dollars for a special micro drill.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

whereisanykey said:


> This is where I get my bits. I find they have the best price, especially for .25mm fibers. I usually buy them by the box.
> 
> End mill,Carbide drill bits,CNC tools, Micro Drill Bits,engraving bit,HSS Drill,router bit,Pin Vise,Model drils,Jewelry Bit,MOdel RailRoad,Model Airplane,Model Ship,Carburetor tuning,Carb Tuning,Jet Drill,


I get those same ones at Harbor Frieght


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

a couple of pictures


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

lol John I have that same thing... only mine is used as part of my paint mixer..ha


----------



## bholcomb007 (Mar 25, 2017)

This may be a little late, but here is an inexpensive micro drill that should work...I will make it a point to reply to this message and add to the information after I receive it in the mail thiws weekend. This may be an old post, but at least if anyone else finds it it may be of use to them.

Cheers!



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075SZZN4J/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## candybaroque (Feb 13, 2021)

John F said:


> a couple of pictures


do you still have the replacement bits order form? if so, could you upload a good scan?


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

candybaroque said:


> do you still have the replacement bits order form? if so, could you upload a good scan?


I don't think you can get them anymore. Those fiber optic kits were discontinued by amt years ago, and afaik, round2 has not reissued them. The kits do pop up on ebay every now and then, the later releases came with 2 bits.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

You should still be able to find various bits though that will work for you. Harbor Freight comes to mind but you can also look at model railroad vendors for Kadee coupler kits and the bigger shops will have bit kits. Look for those that fit pin vises and micro bits. Most of them will also work in a dremel type tool.


----------



## candybaroque (Feb 13, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> You should still be able to find various bits though that will work for you. Harbor Freight comes to mind but you can also look at model railroad vendors for Kadee coupler kits and the bigger shops will have bit kits. Look for those that fit pin vises and micro bits. Most of them will also work in a dremel type tool.


ooh i do have a dremil, that ought to work! ill come back with any updates!


----------



## jkirk (Feb 19, 2020)

It's a shame the fiber optic included was the wrong scale for the ship. I ended up buying larger diameter for the kits


----------

